# I'm going back to clay



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Gave the car a bit of a decon today and instead of reaching for the clay mitt I grabbed some Bilt Hamber clay.
I've not used clay for over a year and I have to say I enjoyed the process more than I remember.
Sure it took me longer but it just felt right and it might be in my head but I'm sure the paintwork looked better after than after the clay mitt.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have done exactly the same, moved to BH soft clay.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Once the hype of the Mitt dropped off, I've also gone back to clay.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I always had a niggling doubt that something would get embedded in the surface of the mitt so never bothered with them.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I also have gone back to using a clay bar, I feel you get more satisfaction and your able to know and feel the clay picking up any crap on the surface. I find to, if your claying a car which is black and has really soft paint, you know what grade to use, but I find when you use a mitt or towel you tend to rush a bit because your coverage is on a bigger scale than a bar and it can marr more I feel, but if your doing a correction followed by a polish then marring isn't a issue so a mitt is ok but still use a bar to get into the harder areas.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Never been tempted by a mitt as I've got soft paint. Would rather spend more time on the job, and cause less damage


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Clay mitt has never appealed to me. I prefer the good old clay bar


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

I've always clayed and always enjoyed the satisfaction of the results, but I have recently bought a clay mitt which I'm yet to try.

The only reason is my truck takes forever to get it to a standard I want it, and it being the daily driver it gets very dirty while at work and needs washing more than the others.

It's purely a time thing with the clay bar, I wish I could spend all day claying but time is something I lack at times (epically with other smaller vehicles to clean)

I'm still team BAR but will be playing away with the mitt


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

wd40 said:


> Clay mitt has never appealed to me. I prefer the good old clay bar


Me too! :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I use both. But have to say I think this will be my last mitt. It just isnt as effective as clay. Ive had to put the mitt down mid way a few times now and go get a claybar to finish the job properly


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

I only use clay bars on customer cars...and my own, although the mitts are useful for those in between decons when you've picked up a bit of grime...that said I used my Mitt on a trade Audi A6 the other day, after I had been previously cut it ready for paint and it came back to me like sandpaper with over spray covering most of the panels. 

Because of time and budget i used the mitt which lifted all the spray restoring my original cut finish prior to polish. 

I agree with the feel of using clay, the mitts are good for a quick once over but you know the job is done properly when you work a clay bar.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only ever used clay and I'am more than happy with it.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to say though, I have used a few mitts and a claycloth after i have detarred and used a fallout/iron remover, and there would still be some stubborn bits left and the claycloth has been useless and once i got the BH clay out it removed it instantly,


----------



## SimonH93 (May 12, 2016)

Also tempted to go back to clay bar, the mitt is handy if time is short, but I did notice using a bar gave better results. Any particular clay bar you guys recommend?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

SimonH93 said:


> Also tempted to go back to clay bar, the mitt is handy if time is short, but I did notice using a bar gave better results. Any particular clay bar you guys recommend?


Bilt hamber claybars are £11 for 200g bar and very effective, I find them to be best value for money but im happy to be corrected:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I too have returned to clay but feel both products have their place.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I've got a clay mitt for the other half's car which is white and doesn't get a lot of tlc. Clay bar is for my car


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Unsurprising people have reverted

Clay does a much more thorough job with less damage


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i used a mitt on the ST and was horrified when the sun hit it. looked a mess. since gone back to clay and not had an issue  my technique may of been off but i also quite like using the clay bar as you look at smaller areas in more detail if that makes sense...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Have gone back to clay as well. I liked the ease and speed of the cloth but no matter how much or what lube I used it with it still left a dull micro marr haze to the paint.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one:lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Franzpan said:


> Have gone back to clay as well. I liked the ease and speed of the cloth but no matter how much or what lube I used it with it still left a dull micro marr haze to the paint.


I found this too, thought it was just me being stupid. Never happened with clay, but the cloth left an almost flat finish, no dissimilar to 3000 grit!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've started using clay bar again. It's more therapeutic and I found you got a bit of marring with a mitt.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

...Aand that is why I was never fully bought with the mitts. Ive always used BH clay. When Ive used mitts it just feels like its doing more damage and not cleaning as effective. I have noticed marring with it and people used to say "oh your just not using it right"


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I find the mitts are good for heavy contamination. Mostly use clay myself again.

Mitts are most susceptible to marring as well, not a problem if correction work planned.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah iv never been I fan of clay mitts tbh. 

I only ever work on family and friends cars so am by no means an expert in any way . As a lot of people are saying if you use a mitt generally you will have to get a claybar out at some point to get near badges and emblems and intricate parts of the car. Also I don't spend that long using a tradition claybar and you know its more thorough. 

Your are also effectively causing unnecessary damage to the paint ( I know this can be machined out easily but what if you don't have a machine ?) but just seems wrong anyway when we go to such extreme methods to prevent damage and preserve clearcoat.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Never tried a clay mitt but by the sounds of it people prefer a clay bar.

I'll carry on with my pound shop Blu Tack which works fine :thumb:




Cheers.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Clay mitts have their uses; it's ideal for claying a car for the first time ever; also for doing windows when doing a maintenance wash. But I agree that clay is better: gives you more control and does a better job with less marring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> I found this too, thought it was just me being stupid. Never happened with clay, but the cloth left an almost flat finish, no dissimilar to 3000 grit!


I commented on clay mitts being akin to 3000 grit paper yonks and some expert on here said it was down to user error i did'nt bother to reply, and here we are many moons later finally realising that clay are abrasive, not a problem if your gonna machine polish after or find a cheeky way of claying and light wet sanding at the same time :lol: 
PS bilt hamber clays are the best on the market, imo


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

The prep towels I love as they last for well over a hundred cars, are quicker and do a damn fine job

I'll never go back to clay, it's seen it's time. Yes it's still darn good but too much kneading for me


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Well guys I am chuckling a bit. Being an old guy and often (quite rightly) accused of being old fashioned, I can see this thread is a pointer to how things tend to develop!

We love to try out new technology and more often than not it works better than the old stuff, or is simply quicker or more convenient.

The one thing that is difficult to put your finger on is what gives us the yearning to go back to the old method that has served you so well over the years and when we do so that smug feeling of satisfaction we get as that warm feeling rushes back.

The older you get and the more this will happen. It's called 'old fashioned' and there's not a lot an old codger like me can do to suppress it.

I went back to claying some time ago!! Now where did I put that ink for my fountain pen?:lol::lol:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

westerman said:


> Well guys I am chuckling a bit. Being an old guy and often (quite rightly) accused of being old fashioned, I can see this thread is a pointer to how things tend to develop!
> 
> We love to try out new technology and more often than not it works better than the old stuff, or is simply quicker or more convenient.
> 
> ...


How did you manage to post that using a typewriter?


----------



## Matt_King (Jul 7, 2016)

I used a mitt once, after the second time it went in the bin and I've gone back to a clay bar. I use the ones from elite and they do a good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

westerman said:


> Well guys I am chuckling a bit. Being an old guy and often (quite rightly) accused of being old fashioned, I can see this thread is a pointer to how things tend to develop!
> 
> We love to try out new technology and more often than not it works better than the old stuff, or is simply quicker or more convenient.
> 
> ...


Very valid point, one such example is LSP of course, 90% of the time I'm applying ceramic style coatings, love it when I get to break out he old fashioned wax.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I was thinking about buying a mitt, thinking I was old-fashioned using clay, but after reading this I think I'll just stick to the clay!
I'm surprised by the number of people saying how good BH clay is though. I have always found that it marred on my Ford paint. I am much happier with the Dodo Juice fine yellow clay, I have never had any issues with marking the paint.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I have both a mit and clay, I went over the mini with the mit this weekend because I ran out of clay lube. Using a very strong mix of Megs gold class shampoo as I lube it works very well with no noticeable marring. I still prefer the feel of using clay though!! The nit is very good on wheel barrels though.


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

I just find with a claybar, you feel more involved with the process, the mitt has never appealed to me, yes it may be quicker, but I'd rather take the time and know nothing has been missed.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I notice many of the pros using the bar which means they have not adopted the change other than occasionally, my own black car requires constant attention in the most efficient way possible. I claybar my wheels although use my mitt on the bodywork, work by hand is always therapeutic.

John Tht.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I can't go back to clay because I have never used it!

I never noticed any problems with the mitt but I did use a strong dilution of shampoo with it.

There was a fella on here recently ranting about how hard his BH clay was to mold, yet most folk here choose it?

Anyway, no doubt in the future, I'll have a go with a clay bar to see what the attraction is.


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

I've only ever used clay bars. Tried a couple of brands, but just ordered a BH (soft) clay bar based on how many people on here seem to like it. 

I've seen some people saying you only need to use water as a lube with the BH clay but is there any harm in using a dedicated clay lube with it? I'd rather be safe than sorry, especially given the comment above that someone found BH clay marred their paint.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have not used clay for maybe 4 years and will not be going back there. No sales pitch here, but there is a marked difference in the quality of alternative products. The most popular mit on the market was bought because it was cheap. When i felt a customers i could not believe how hideous it was, cheap for a reason. The cost of quality ones has come down dramatically now so inferior ones can be avoided easily. 

I still go back to the first time i brought them in, the sales pitch was the same, a dark bonnet, a halide lamp, a clay cloth and a clay bar. The cloth was way quicker, the clay never picked up anything left behind. And not once did it create more marring than the bar either. 

As with everything its each to their own, as well it should be


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

dezzy said:


> I've only ever used clay bars. Tried a couple of brands, but just ordered a BH (soft) clay bar based on how many people on here seem to like it.
> 
> I've seen some people saying you only need to use water as a lube with the BH clay but is there any harm in using a dedicated clay lube with it? I'd rather be safe than sorry, especially given the comment above that someone found BH clay marred their paint.


I used my BH clay with DJ Born Slippy and got marring. It could be my technique, but then when I do exactly the same with the DJ clay I don't have a problem.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I have not used clay for maybe 4 years and will not be going back there. No sales pitch here, but there is a marked difference in the quality of alternative products. The most popular mit on the market was bought because it was cheap. When i felt a customers i could not believe how hideous it was, cheap for a reason. The cost of quality ones has come down dramatically now so inferior ones can be avoided easily.
> 
> I still go back to the first time i brought them in, the sales pitch was the same, a dark bonnet, a halide lamp, a clay cloth and a clay bar. The cloth was way quicker, the clay never picked up anything left behind. And not once did it create more marring than the bar either.
> 
> As with everything its each to their own, as well it should be


So which mitt do you recommend?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosworth1973* (Aug 21, 2016)

Cleaning cars properly should be enjoyed,it's not a race,clay bar all the way


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I've gone back to BH clay,I tried the clay mit but I didn't think it was as good as clay

Andy.


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone else had any problems with BH soft clay? I'm worried about using it now but I guess it's just one example.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Decided to give my wifes untouched 2007 A-class (owned it about 6 months and just getting round to it) a once over with the Das 6 this week.
Washed it then got my brand new Farecla G3 Clay Mitt out of it's packet, bucket of soapy water and on to the roof. It felt like it was really dragging and after a few sweeps there was no change.
Grabbed the last piece of BH clay out of the detailing bag and tried that. 3 sweeps and it was gliding over the surface...










So for a car that's never been clayed there's only one thing to use, it has to be clay!

I'm not dismissing the mitt, I'm sure it'll be great and quick for a pre-polish/wax but it just couldn't compete on a filthy roof


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

is BH clay the one to go for?


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

uberbmw said:


> is BH clay the one to go for?


I've always had marring from BH clay on my Ford paint, and have got on much better with Dodo Juice Yellow clay with Born Slippy lube.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

uberbmw said:


> is BH clay the one to go for?


In my opinion - yes... but I've only used BH Regular before a machine polish so not been worried about marring and didn't notice if there was any more than what was there already and used shampoo in the bucket for lube.

I've just got a clay bar off eBay for £1.95 (180g) and I'd compare it to the G3 mitt on a set of wheel I've just detailed. It seemed to not have the 'cut' to get through the contamination, the BH Regular clay just did the job easier and quicker

So my go to choice is BH Regular for heavy contamination or before a machine polish and the mitt for any other time


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks think I will give it ago. Last time I used some was afew years ago, Zaino stuff and some green fine stuff can't remember the name now.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just bought a new car that had never been clayed polished or waxed in it's life. The mitt done a good job on the roof and bonnet, but barely lifted anything on the door panels. They felt like sand paper to be fair. Back to the clay bar for now to get it sorted. I'll still use my mitt for maintenance claying in the meantime.


----------

